# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کسانی که ترمیم معدل - نمره انجام دادن تشریف بیارید چند سوال ساده دارم.

## MYDR

سلام وقتتون بخیر.
دوستانی که ترمیم معدل شرکت کردن خصوصا جدیدتری ها،  وقتی ترمیم معدل انجام میدید فرضا یک تعداد درس رو برای ترمیم انتخاب کردید و رفتید امتحان مجدد دادید، آیا برگه ای کارنامه ای به شما میدند که توی اون اسم درس ها و نمرات و خصوصا معدل درج شده باشه ؟ کسی میتونه یه عکس بزاره ؟ ( اسم و مشخصات رو هم هایلات شده باشه ، فقط میخوام ببینم شیوه اش چه طوری هست ).
به قول معروف بعد از ترمیم معدل چی دستتون میدن؟

پیشاپیش تشکر!.

----------


## LEA

سلام وقت شما بخیر

بله من امسال خرداد ماه ترمیم چند درس خاص رو انجام دادم

این نمرات ازشون معدل گرفته نمیشه و اون دبیرستان بزرگسال فقط نمرات رو به شما گزارش میده

این نمرات تاثیری بر معدل اصلی ندارن و فقط خود اون درس خاص با ضریبش برای نتیجه ی کنکور شما لحاظ میشه

به  این صورت که اگر نمره ی شما بالاتر از کارنامه ی اصلیتون شد اونی رو اثر  میدن که بهتره براتون ولی اگر کمتر شد خب اثرش نخواهند داد

و اگر هم عین هم شد که همونو اثر میدن

در رابطه با عکس که فرمودید مسئول اون دبیرستان بصورت پیام واتساپ ارسال کردن ...کارنامه ای نبود...جلوی درس نمرشو قرار داده بودن

----------


## elsaa2002

> سلام وقت شما بخیر
> 
> بله من امسال خرداد ماه ترمیم چند درس خاص رو انجام دادم
> 
> این نمرات ازشون معدل گرفته نمیشه و اون دبیرستان بزرگسال فقط نمرات رو به شما گزارش میده
> 
> این نمرات تاثیری بر معدل اصلی ندارن و فقط خود اون درس خاص با ضریبش برای نتیجه ی کنکور شما لحاظ میشه
> 
> به  این صورت که اگر نمره ی شما بالاتر از کارنامه ی اصلیتون شد اونی رو اثر  میدن که بهتره براتون ولی اگر کمتر شد خب اثرش نخواهند داد
> ...


چجوری به سازمان سنجش می فرستن نمره ها رو تو خرداد ترمیم کردی سوابقت نمره های ترمیمی بود؟

----------


## LEA

> چجوری به سازمان سنجش می فرستن نمره ها رو تو خرداد ترمیم کردی سوابقت نمره های ترمیمی بود؟


اره اگر بهتر بشه اون رو اثر میدن

----------

